# Neuer Schreibtischstuhl gesucht/ Erfahrungen mit needforseat



## turbosnake (2. November 2012)

Da mein alter Ikea Stuhl nicht mehr gut ist, bin ich auf der Suche nach was neuem bzw besseren.
Dabei min ich auf Needforseat gestoßen und da mit die Stühle optisch gefallen wollte ich wissen ob damit jemand Erfahrung hat.
Ausgeben würde ich max 250€(rüber gehen werde ich nicht), aber eher so um 200€.


----------



## BrunsiBaer (2. November 2012)

Ich kenne mich da nicht so gut mit aus, jedoch kann ich dir original Comforto-Bürostühle empfehlen! Ich meine, von denen gibt es auch etwas günstigere Modelle. Ich habe selbst einen, und der ist richtig gemütlich und sehr variabel einstellbar!


----------



## the-machine (7. November 2012)

Ich habe mir bei Bürostuhl24.com vor über einem Jahr einen High End Bürostuhl bestellt (VAPOR LUX Stoff schwarz). Bin sowohl mit dem Shop, als auch mit dem Stuhl hochzufrieden. Bei 190cm Körpergröße war mir eine Sitztiefenverstellung sehr wichtig und langes Sitzen sollte gut möglich sein. Ok, die Polsterung könnte etwas härter sein und die Armlehnen sind in der tiefsten Stellung schon hoch genug. Aber das ist schon Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Ansonsten, wie gesagt, top zufrieden! Ist auch ein ziemlich massiver Anblick im Zimmer, strahlt also schon beim Betrachten hohe Qualität aus.

Zum Thema Assetto Corsa aus deiner Signatur: Da gibts auch Stühle im Rennsportsitz-Design für 140 und 200 EUR.


----------



## Nickel (22. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen einen DXRACER Commander S II bei Needforseat bestellt und könnte nicht zufriedener sein. Der Stuhl ist extrem robust, gut verarbeitet und bietet derart viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten... Beratung am Telefon war auch top und der Stuhl war am nächsten Tag wie versprochen da. Einsitzen muss man ihn natürlich trotzdem, aber jetzt nach 2 Tagen hat sich mein Hinterteil an ihn gewöhnt. Rücken und Arme (danke verstellbarer Armlehnen) waren sofort begeistert.

Preis ist natürlich happig, aber auf Dauer günstiger, als alle 2 Jahre einen 100 Euro Chefsessel zu verschleissen.


----------



## Sunjy (22. Februar 2013)

Need for Seed stühle sind super.

Ich habe mir aber einen Schreibtisch gebaut und dazu einen Fernsehsessel mit hocker. So kann ich Bequem sitzen oder im halbliegen zocken und Bequemer gehts wirklich nicht.


----------



## Supeq (22. Februar 2013)

Kann mich nur anschließen, die NeedForSeat-Teile sind echt super verarbeitet und bequem. Ich würde aber nicht direkt bei NFS bestellen sondern bei Bürostuhl24, da bekommt man sie günstiger  
Bürostuhl / Chefsessel RACING II STYLE | buerostuhl24.com


----------



## horstdude (21. März 2013)

jetz mal aufgehorcht, da mein kumpel sich von needforseat den "SMOOTH CHIEF S" rauslassen hat, hab ich mir sowas zu weihnachten auch eingebildet und bin bei der Preissuche hier bei buerostuhl24.com gelandet und hab mir nach näherem betrachten gedacht, die sehen schon enorm gleich aus und hab mich gewagt, sicher durch rückgaberecht im rücken, den "MARANELLO" zu ordern - und jetzt kommt der witz - des sind die gleichen teile, also alles irgendwie gleich mit den gurten unten im sitz und metall-5-arm-fuß und armlehnen und komplett nach hinten lehnen...kann nur sagen, da hat der kumpel aber mal ordentlich blöd geschaut   hier noch der shop  Racing Bürostuhl Sportsitz Kunstleder MARANELLO schwarz / rot | buerostuhl24.com


----------



## miami44 (29. August 2013)

Hallo
Immer wieder liest man die Stühle von Need for Seat  bei buerostuhl24 günstiger sind ... 
Täusch ich mich, oder gibt es hier nur den DXRACER "SMOOTH CHIEF" S  aber keine weitere Need for Seat Stühle wie zb. den DXRACER "CHIEF" SRS.

Sind diese wirklich ident ? Ich denke mal das der Schriftzug .. fehlen wird ?


----------

